# Surrogacy and egg donation abroad?



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi girls,

It has been a year since our last attempt and we have given up on fertility treatment.

However, I find that there is still part of me that won't give up even through our resources are very low.

After my last failure at the ARGC I sat with the Consultant and wrote a list of what we would need to try (if we could afford to try again). Like many of us here it is complicated, we have :

1. MF (the sperm we are using is from a frozen biopsy) as my DH is a cancer survivor.

2. FF (as I am now 44 after years of trying)

3. Immune issues which mean that my body keeps rejecting the embies. TX for this has been expensive and varied.

One of the things I considered was a surrogate and egg donation. If we could get the funds to try again. 

Does anyone know of a clinic abroad that would handle this type of complicated problem? As I am a blue eyed blond it would be nice to try this somewhere with a supply of DE's of this type. 

Kiev comes to mind for this reason and also through reading of others experiences.

Any ideas/experiences welcome.

With love from,


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Flopsy, I cant help you too much, but just wanted to warmly welcome you to this thread - you gave me lots of advice when i first joined FF, especially with regards to immunology issues - I am sure you will get lots of feedback and information from everyone here.

DO come and join us on the abroadies thread where there is lots of ongoing chat about clinics etc as well.

I am currently at Ceram (spain) - so if you want any information from them, happy to give this.  I guess your first starting point is to email the various clinics and see how they can aid you.  There is a mixture of people using clinics in spain, poland, russia and all of those details can be passed on to you.  You might find contacting the clinics in kiev etc useful as i think they have a ready supply of blue eyes.  IM in barcelona also seem to find blue eyed donors quite easily.

Looking forward to chatting to you more, and a big welcome to the abroadies .....

You will feel right at home being 44 on this thread, we have a good mixture of ages.


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Flopsy - Isida can also arrange surrogacy using DE (not the surrogates eggs) and I am told that you only pay for her DE IVF and a small monthly sum till she has the baby. That is when she gets her payment (I think this is around $15,000 US dollars - about 8k) ie you don't pay out any substantial amounts until you actually get a baby to hold. 

Good luck


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

PS. You might want to join our Yahoo group.

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/conceivingabroad/?yguid=224533795

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## abbyabroad (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Flopsy,

Altra Vita in Moscow also offer a surrogacy programme..it doesn't say if it DE or the surrogate's eggs. 


Hope that helps,

Abby
x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Flopsy,

Sorry to have to rule out surrogacy in Spain as illegal.

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear friends,

Thank you so very much for all of your kind replies and advice.

I'm in such an emotional state that it's hard to even think clearly on this. Your suggestions all sound wonderful and I'll have a good look later this week.

Thank you all again!

With love,


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

we're here for you when you need to talk flopsy, come and join us anytime .....

sending you lots of positive vibes ....


----------

